# How much cash do you keep in wallet/purse?



## applecruncher (Feb 5, 2018)

I usually carry about $10.  Sometimes a little more.  I don't want to put gum, ice cream cone, etc. on credit/debit card.

Maybe  it's a throwback to the old days ("Make sure you have cab fare home.")


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 5, 2018)

I use a wallet and usually have between $10 and $20 in cash on hand for small things like you said AC.  Plus I stop in a Mexican restaurant sometimes to buy a pint of red salsa to eat with organic tortilla chips that I buy at Costco, which costs $4.06, so I don't want to have to use a credit card for that small amount.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Feb 5, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> I usually carry about $10.  Sometimes a little more.  I don't want to put gum, ice cream cone, etc. on credit/debit card.
> 
> Maybe  it's a throwback to the old days ("Make sure you have cab fare home.")



Ditto. Just enough in case we have to purchase something under $5. Happens pretty rarely for us. I'll carry the same $10 for months.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 5, 2018)

$300 to $500

in a clip

never a purse


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 6, 2018)

I usually have $100 - $200 in my wallet


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 6, 2018)

Probably at least $100. Always have.  I like the option of paying cash sometimes. For example, there is a small family owned feed store very convenient to me, which has to compete with Tractor Supply.  They prefer cash.  I know there is a fee for them if you use a credit card.  Probably other reasons, too.  I don't ask why.  I'm willing to pay more for the convenience, and less gasoline.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 6, 2018)

I only ever keep a handful of change...less than £10 usually...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 6, 2018)

Based on these responses, I carry way too much cash!

I would be a nervous wreck if all I had in my pocket was $10.00.

In addition to cash I carry a credit card that I use mainly to pay for gas at the pump.


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Feb 6, 2018)

I have $99.00* all bills no coins. 
The only time I use cash is to pay for gasoline because around here the gas stations give a cash discount (more than the points I would get on my CC for the purchase.) Also I do not have an ATM card. I need to drive about 30 miles to my credit union to get cash. In November I stocked up on enough cash for Winter gasoline.


*If I was in a pinch I could raid my handbag collection. I always leave a dollar or two in each one when I put them away after using. I have a lot of handbags. Hey I am old and I never discard accessories.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Feb 6, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> Based on these responses, I carry way too much cash! I would be a nervous wreck if all I had in my pocket was $10.00. In addition to cash I carry a credit card that I use mainly to pay for gas at the pump.



Why a nervous wreck? The best use of your money is to use a cash-back credit card where you get 3%-5% (depending on terms) for everything. I have nephews now that carry no cash at all, or cc. They simply use their phones to pay for everything.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Feb 6, 2018)

post deleted


----------



## HiDesertHal (Feb 6, 2018)

I carry $100 to $140.

I use the cash for Gasoline, Restaurants, and Barbers, my VISA for all else.

Hal


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 6, 2018)

One of my brothers used to carry a couple thousand dollars with him, which I thought was stupid/dangerous, but he played a lot of poker.  OTOH his wife never carried any cash. At her job she used some type of card  where employees could deposit money every month and use their ID card to buy snacks and meals in the cafeteria.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 6, 2018)

Usually a couple hundred  bucks.  Really  depends on where I'm going.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 6, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> One of my brothers used to carry a couple thousand dollars with him, which I thought was stupid/dangerous, but he played a lot of poker.  OTOH his wife never carried any cash. At her job she used some type of card  where employees could deposit money every month and use their ID card to buy snacks and meals in the cafeteria.



I've never worried about carrying large sums of money.  

I don't flash cash around and I dress like I should be carrying a cardboard sign and asking people for change.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 6, 2018)

I usually have a couple of hundred dollars in my wallet.   But nowadays I can carry that around for months and not spend any.      I just like having cash "just in case."   When I shop for groceries or whatever, I pay with my debit card so I really don't have much use for cash but I still like to have it.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 6, 2018)

Usually around $20.00. I use my credit card for everything and pay it off immediately.


----------



## Knight (Feb 6, 2018)

Not more that $10.00.  With cash back on our credit card I don't care if the amount is low, it all adds up.  ATM with zero fees and a $500.00 a day limit that usually is enough for us for a day out. If we plan on something more then ATM use a couple of days ahead works.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 6, 2018)

It usually depends how much they have in there when I mug them.

Of course, I throw the wallet/purse away soon afterwards.


----------



## KingsX (Feb 6, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> I've never worried about carrying large sums of money.
> 
> I don't flash cash around and I dress like I should be carrying a cardboard sign and asking people for change.




I may be your twin separated at birth


----------



## KingsX (Feb 6, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Usually around $20.00. I use my credit card for everything and pay it off immediately.




I carry ample cash just in case.  

 But I try to put every purchase on my cash back rewards credit card which i pay off every month.

Not only do I have a record of every purchase,  because I pay no interest and  get cash back, the cc company is paying me to use their card.


----------



## dpwspringer (Feb 6, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> I usually have a couple of hundred dollars in my wallet.   But nowadays I can carry that around for months and not spend any.      I just like having cash "just in case."   When I shop for groceries or whatever, I pay with my debit card so I really don't have much use for cash but I still like to have it.


I still like to carry some cash too even though I rarely use it. I use to do a lot of backpacking where I might go through small towns and/or have a problem out in the boonies where having cash made it easier to deal with some thing and I still have that attitude that "cash talks".


----------



## Getyoung (Feb 6, 2018)

About $30 - $40, I always use credit and pay off every month. As I thought of this I realized I have been carrying the same $40 around for at least a month and haven't broken a bill yet.


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 6, 2018)

I can think of a few occasions when I had $1,000+ cash on me; I felt uncomfortable and rushed to the bank to deposit it.


----------



## terry123 (Feb 6, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Usually around $20.00. I use my credit card for everything and pay it off immediately.


Me too!


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 6, 2018)

I usually have $100-$200 in the wallet.


----------



## Big Horn (Feb 6, 2018)

I like to have the cash for unexpected opportunities to by things that I collect so it's good to have several thousand.  If I go to a collectors' show, I normally carry larger amounts.  No one knows what I have.  Besides, everybody loves cash.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 6, 2018)

Big Horn said:


> I like to have the cash for unexpected opportunities to by things that I collect so it's good to have several thousand.  If I go to a collectors' show, I normally carry larger amounts.  No one knows what I have.  Besides, everybody loves cash.


I've found it conspicuous to carry more than $3K if any bills are smaller then a C note
...unless it's cold outside


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 9, 2018)

So funny A.C.  I was thinking yesterday of asking this very question on another networking site. For some reason I like to keep $42 in my wallet. I have no idea how and why I came up with that amount. Sometimes I keep a little less but rarely more. I keep my credit cards, license, medical ID and anywhere between $100 - $150 in a waist pouch tucked beneath my outer garments so that if my purse is stolen or my wallet lost, I do not have to worry about losing those important items. Now with Uber, I really don't worry about having enough for cab fare home....but that was one of the reasons I used to carry so much on me. Even if I was in another city and needed to get home, I wanted to make sure I had enough.

I would feel exactly as you felt having that much ($1,000) on me, especially keeping it in a wallet. So I'd do just what you did.  LOL


----------

